# Dos son compañía, tres multitud



## femmejolie

¿Cómo se dice en italiano?


----------



## Brian P

¡Hola Femmejolie!

L'unico equivalente che so è, "Poca brigata, vita beata".  Forse ce ne sono altri. 

In inglese diciamo la stessa cosa: "two's company, three's a crowd"


----------



## sabrinita85

Brian P said:


> ¡Hola Femmejolie!
> 
> L'unico equivalente che so è, "Poca brigata, vita beata".  Forse ce ne sono altri.
> 
> In inglese diciamo la stessa cosa: "two's company, three's a crowd"


Non so se sia l'equivalente, ma mi viene in mente: *due son pochi e tre son troppi.
*Oppure: *meglio solo che male accompagnato.
*


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Non so se sia l'equivalente, ma mi viene in mente: *due son pochi e tre son troppi.
> *Oppure: *meglio solo che male accompagnato.
> *



In spagnolo si dice anche così: "Mejor solo que mal acompañado".


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo si dice anche così: "Mejor solo que mal acompañado".



 wow un calco perfetto!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> wow un calco perfetto!



Ma chi calca chi?


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Ma chi calca chi?


Ah non lo so questo!
Dicevo nel senso ampio del termine. Sono uno la traduzione esatta dell'altro.


----------



## irene.acler

Chi calca chi è una bella questione in effetti..


----------



## Necsus

Io avevo sentito l'espressione "due (sono) una coppia, tre una folla…" (anche qui, a proposito di una serie televisiva), ma ho trovato anche "due fanno una squadra e tre una folla", o che "per Andy Warhol già uno era una compagnia, due un party, tre una folla".


----------



## Cecilio

In spagnolo si dice anche: "Tres son multitud".


----------



## Neuromante

Quelo di "_Meglio solo che male acompagnato"_ penso non c´entra.
So che in italiano c´é una forma ma non mi viene. Ricordo che inizia
"_Fra due il terzo..."_ o qualcosa dal genere, non ricordo come finisce. Se veramente esistese penso sarebbe la piú giusta. 
E poi, mi sono deciso a scribere in italiano, cosa che non avevo mai fato


----------



## Cecilio

Neuromante said:


> E poi mi sono deciso a scribere in italiano, cosa che non avavo mai fato



¡Ánimo! Estás en el lugar adecuado para escribir en italiano y además lo haces muy bien.


----------



## Neuromante

Si, va ve. Ma dopo il tuo messagio o dovuto riiscribere tutto il mio che era pieno zeppo di errori


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Si, va bene. Ma dopo il tuo messa*g*gio ho dovuto riscrivere tutto il mio perché era pieno zeppo di errori



No te preocupes, este forum te ayudarà muchìsimo!!
La frase que estabas pensando probablemente es : tra i due litiganti il terzo gode, verdad?


----------



## femmejolie

Meglio soli che male accompagnati.
Che vuol dire in spagnolo tra i due litiganti il terzo gode, se c'è una traduzione possibile? Io non l'ho trovata.


----------



## claudine2006

Brian P said:


> ¡Hola Femmejolie!
> 
> L'unico equivalente che so è, "Poca brigata, vita beata". Forse ce ne sono altri.
> 
> In inglese diciamo la stessa cosa: "two's company, three's a crowd"


Non conoscevo questo detto, ma credo sia il più appropriato. Meglio soli che male accompagnati ha già il suo equivalente spagnolo.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Non conoscevo questo detto, ma credo sia il più appropriato. Meglio soli che male accompagnati ha già il suo equivalente spagnolo.


 
""Poca brigata, vita beata" in spagnolo significa "el buey suelto bien se lame", sobre lo apreciable que es la libertad, pero no encuentro ninguna similitud con "2 son compañía, 3 multitud".
El más aproximado es :"due son pochi e tre son troppi".
Che vuol dire in spagnolo tra i due litiganti il terzo gode ?


----------



## Carthusian cat

femmejolie said:


> El más aproximado es :"due son pochi e tre son troppi".


 
Il problema è che, secondo me, il proverbio che ha citato Sabrinita è una traduzione di quello inglese, ma in italiano non esiste. Provate a verificare, ma ho paura...


----------



## femmejolie

In effetto/in effeti, non esiste " due.......troppi".
Qualcuno sa se in spagnolo c'è un proverbio equivalente a:"Tra 2 litiganti il terzo si gode". ("entre 2 litigantes, el 3º goza" no existe en español), oppure non c'è nessun proverbio equivalente?


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> In effetto/in effetti, non esiste " due.......troppi".
> Qualcuno sa se in spagnolo c'è un proverbio equivalente a:"Tra 2 litiganti il terzo si gode". ("entre 2 litigantes, el 3º goza" no existe en español), oppure non c'è nessun proverbio equivalente?



A decir verdad no sé si existe un refràn correspondiente..


----------



## claudine2006

Carthusian cat said:


> Il problema è che, secondo me, il proverbio che ha citato Sabrinita è una traduzione di quello inglese, ma in italiano non esiste. Provate a verificare, ma ho paura...


Non saprei, io l'ho sentito usare, ma non ne conosco l'origine....


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Quello di "_Meglio solo che male acompagnato"_ penso non c´entri.
> So che in italiano c´è un'espressione, ma non mi viene. Ricordo che inizia con
> "_Fra due il terzo..."_ o qualcosa dal genere, e non ricordo come finisce. Se veramente esistesse penso che sarebbe la più giusta.
> E poi, mi sono deciso a scrivere in italiano, cosa che non avevo mai fatto


Ma infatti il mio "Meglio solo, che male accompagnato" voleva essere un riferimento a quello inglese citato da Brian... 
mi soprende che tu e quelli che hanno pensato la stessa cosa tua, abbiate creduto che fosse una risposta al "*Dos son compañía, tres multitud*".


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma infatti il mio "Meglio solo, che male accompagnato" voleva essere un riferimento a quello inglese citato da Brian...
> mi soprende che tu e quelli che hanno pensato la stessa cosa tua, abbiate creduto che fosse una risposta al "*Dos son compañía, tres multitud*".



Beh, mi sa che non era molto chiaro però a quale espressione ti stavi riferendo...


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Beh, mi sa che non era molto chiaro però a quale espressione ti stavi riferendo...


Ma se stava sotto al quoto di Brian!!!!
Io non metto i quoti a casaccio, eh.


----------



## irene.acler

Lui citava sia l'espressione italiana, che secondo lui poteva essere l' equivalente di quella spagnola, sia l'espressione inglese, quindi volendo era un pò ambigua la tua risposta. Comunque non discutiamo per questo, su


----------

